# Wanderlei Silva vs. Mauricio Shogun Rua



## JWangSDC (Jul 10, 2006)

You heard it first...I THINK this is who Silva will defend his title against in February. and by defend, I mean LOSE.


Edit: The reason I made this post...is not just more pointless speculation. It's Frank Trigg's recent comments about Silva's opponent coming in February. Sure he could just be FOS, but this sounds the most likely. Silva vs Lidell doesn't seem to be happening, so I think this is something pride could do and to be honest, it's bigger than Chuck vs Silva. Also, I don't think Shogun would do as well in the UFC simply because he is the master stomper. Vs Arona or Tito Ortiz in the UFC, he would have a more difficult time getting a KO, he could get lay n gayed into a split decision loss.


----------



## pt447 (Sep 1, 2006)

JWangSDC said:


> You heard it first...I think this is who Silva will defend his title against in February. and by defend, I mean LOSE.


i just can't see wandy fighting shogun. i'm sure they've said in the past that they would have no problem fighting each other... fighting your training partner (and essentially a brother) for a title belt??? man... tough...:dunno:


----------



## jdun11 (Apr 23, 2006)

wont.happen.unless.its.ina.tourney.but.Shogun.would.take.it.in.my.opinion


----------



## Asian Sensation (Oct 9, 2006)

never happening but shoguns the best at 205 IMO hands down


----------



## Black Guy (Oct 16, 2006)

if it DID happen..Wandy would lose.
I saw a video of them sparring a while ago, and it looked like Shogun had a quite the advantage in standup


----------



## steveo412 (Sep 27, 2006)

LOL this is not going to happen. They said the only way they will fight is if they meet up in the Grand Prix. Wand will be fighting either Arona or Rog Nog. Hopefully Rog. If he fought Shogun it would be awesome and Wand would lose but i cant see it happening.


----------



## pt447 (Sep 1, 2006)

Black Guy said:


> if it DID happen..Wandy would lose.
> I saw a video of them sparring a while ago, and it looked like Shogun had a quite the advantage in standup


i said this about QJ in another thread... but it still applies to Wandy... something about him has changed. his loss really changed him, and i don't think he's 100% they guy he was beating the hell out of Sakuraba 3 times!!!


----------



## steveo412 (Sep 27, 2006)

pt447 said:


> i said this about QJ in another thread... but it still applies to Wandy... something about him has changed. his loss really changed him, and i don't think he's 100% they guy he was beating the hell out of Sakuraba 3 times!!!


lol and i just replied in your other thread. 

Do you mean his loss to Cro Cop or his loss to Arona, because he hasnt fought since Cro Cop so I dunno how you would know if its affecting him. And in the Cro COp fight Wandy was extremely aggressive and looked like he wanted to kil and Cro Cop just had his number and dominated him.


----------



## pt447 (Sep 1, 2006)

steveo412 said:


> lol and i just replied in your other thread.
> 
> Do you mean his loss to Cro Cop or his loss to Arona, because he hasnt fought since Cro Cop so I dunno how you would know if its affecting him. And in the Cro COp fight Wandy was extremely aggressive and looked like he wanted to kil and Cro Cop just had his number and dominated him.


i could be mistaken then. probably am... i just hope wandy's aggression has moved beyond his youthfull aggression and now starting to morph into a talent based one. i don't know if he can just come out like an animal and win forever... not that he isn't a great striker and awsome technician... but he's gotta start using that than just animalness...


----------



## cabby (Sep 15, 2006)

I don't see it happening. I'd shit my pants if its ever to be announced:laugh: It would be a war but I'd have to go with my man Shogun


----------



## sirdilznik (Nov 21, 2006)

Everyone else has already said it, but I'll reiterate. It won't happen, but if it did it would be awesome and Shogun would win.


----------



## asskicker (Aug 27, 2006)

Shogun is an overall better fighter but IMO I think Wandy would win the fight. I dont know if Shogun would be able to defeat his master and Wandy would have that big brother like mental edge over him in a real fight.


----------



## onthebrink2 (Oct 4, 2006)

Don't ever think it would happen. IMO, I think Shogun is the best. I think he would win.


----------



## turd (Oct 31, 2006)

ha ha ha Asskicker said it...the big brother mental block is HUGE IMO!!! Also Wandy has the ability to just turn on fighting mode and even though the are training partners could fight Shogun as ruthlessly as he does anyone else without hesitateing stomping on Shogun's face. Shogun being a younger less experienced feller would probably have a harder time stomping on Wandy's face if the opportunity presented itself. But, it'll never happen....cause his title defense will be against Liddell (might as well throw it in there while everyone else is dreamin)


----------



## cabby (Sep 15, 2006)

Both guys are so violent and driven. I don't think either would hesitate to whoop on each other when a paycheck and reputation of being better than the other is on the line


----------



## spearsoldier (Sep 13, 2006)

Forget that, I want to see Mark Coleman vs Wanderlei, if Wanderlei competes in the next OWGP.


Me, being a huge UFC fan, still think Shogun is the only 205 pounder in Pride who can beat Liddell. I say Wanderlei cant, but Shogun can. I also think SHogun can trounce Wanderlei as well.

Basically, Shogun is the future. Dudes like 24...


----------



## cabby (Sep 15, 2006)

spearsoldier said:


> Forget that, I want to see Mark Coleman vs Wanderlei, if Wanderlei competes in the next OWGP.
> 
> 
> Me, being a huge UFC fan, still think Shogun is the only 205 pounder in Pride who can beat Liddell. I say Wanderlei cant, but Shogun can. I also think SHogun can trounce Wanderlei as well.
> ...


Repped bro


----------



## j.farrell (Oct 6, 2006)

JWangSDC said:


> You heard it first...I think this is who Silva will defend his title against in February. and by defend, I mean LOSE.


i need a pretty serious source to believe that. not that i dont think they wouldnt fight. and not that i dont want to see it. thats actually the fight i like to see the most of any possible match up. i just dont see it happening


----------



## JWangSDC (Jul 10, 2006)

JWangSDC said:


> You heard it first...I THINK this is who Silva will defend his title against in February. and by defend, I mean LOSE.
> 
> 
> Edit: The reason I made this post...is not just more pointless speculation. It's Frank Trigg's recent comments about Silva's opponent coming in February. Sure he could just be FOS, but this sounds the most likely. Silva vs Lidell doesn't seem to be happening, so I think this is something pride could do and to be honest, it's bigger than Chuck vs Silva. Also, I don't think Shogun would do as well in the UFC simply because he is the master stomper. Vs Arona or Tito Ortiz in the UFC, he would have a more difficult time getting a KO, he could get lay n gayed into a split decision loss.




Please notice the edit..


----------



## ShootBoxer (Sep 29, 2006)

steveo412 said:


> lol and i just replied in your other thread.
> 
> Do you mean his loss to Cro Cop or his loss to Arona, *because he hasnt fought since Cro Cop *so I dunno how you would know if its affecting him. And in the Cro COp fight Wandy was extremely aggressive and looked like he wanted to kil and Cro Cop just had his number and dominated him.


Glad you made note of this. It seems to me the general line of thought is that Wandy was finished after the Crocop fight without giving thought to what actually took place in that fight. I think his dominance, up to Crocop, and the way he was beaten by Crocop fueled this line of thinking. However it's still too early to to make an assessment. 

Should Silva and Rua fight it looks to me like Shogun would take him. I'm basing my opinion on their sparring, Shogun's size advantage, and his athleticism over Wandy.


----------



## SuzukS (Nov 11, 2006)

Wanderlei Silva Vs. Shogun? Shogun would come close, but Silva would take the cake


----------



## steveo412 (Sep 27, 2006)

Man at first when I read this thread I was like ya right that fight is not going to happen but I just read the Frank trigg Interview and he talks about Wands February fight.

*So who will Silva’s opponent be at the February Pride show in Las Vegas?

“Let me tell you what, once I’m allowed to tell the answer, you guys are going to s*** yourselves,” stated Trigg boldly. “It’s going to be a great fight; it will be an epic battle. It will be worth the price of flying from the east coast to Las Vegas just to watch that one fight and go home.” 

“Right now is the best time to be an MMA fan.” *

NO doubt about it there is only 2 possible fighters in the world that he could create so much hype about to fight Wandy. Its either gotta be SHogun or Chuck Liddel. At first I thought it was gonna be Rogerio or Arona but there is no way he would be so excited to see either of those, yes they would be good but i wouldnt shit my pants if it happened because thats who i expected to fight him. Everyone just wait and see I predict either Wandy vs Shogun or Wandy vs Liddel At Pride in February.


----------



## Asian Sensation (Oct 9, 2006)

steveo412 said:


> Man at first when I read this thread I was like ya right that fight is not going to happen but I just read the Frank trigg Interview and he talks about Wands February fight.
> 
> *So who will Silva’s opponent be at the February Pride show in Las Vegas?
> 
> ...


maybe its liddell and thats why they cant disscuss it yet cause it hasnt been finalized ? i dont see any other reason other than sadistic ones to keep us from knowing


----------



## steveo412 (Sep 27, 2006)

aznmaniac0909 said:


> maybe its liddell and thats why they cant disscuss it yet cause it hasnt been finalized ? i dont see any other reason other than sadistic ones to keep us from knowing


Maybe they will be announcing it on New years, its better to announce on ppv or tv then on the internet cause alot more ppl will know right away. Either way I wanna know right now.


----------



## cabby (Sep 15, 2006)

Hopefully its Liddell. But if were gonna be so surprised like Trigg said, its prolly Shogun but I dunno


----------



## Asian Sensation (Oct 9, 2006)

nickman9000 said:


> The biggest surprise would be Cotoure. NO, I take that back, the biggest surprise would be Bob Sapp. My money, and my hope are riding with Cotoure.


how about rickson gracie:laugh:


----------



## SuzukS (Nov 11, 2006)

IT's very likely to be Shogun, but my fingers are crossed for Liddell


----------



## Asian Sensation (Oct 9, 2006)

SuzukS said:


> IT's very likely to be Shogun, but my fingers are crossed for Liddell


naw i think people are just going a lil too crazy about this upcoming fight just cause trigg is trying to hype it up i seriously doubt it'd be shogun especially since chute boxe wouldnt allow this to happen


----------



## benn (Dec 4, 2006)

it must be a rematch with crocop. haha


----------



## SuzukS (Nov 11, 2006)

aznmaniac0909 said:


> naw i think people are just going a lil too crazy about this upcoming fight just cause trigg is trying to hype it up i seriously doubt it'd be shogun especially since chute boxe wouldnt allow this to happen


Unlikely, but I can still wish!


----------



## steveo412 (Sep 27, 2006)

nickman9000 said:


> Yeah, It's prolly somebody that totally sucks. And the the superfight is: Wanderlei Silva versus Rick Flair!?!


I thought you said somebody who sucks, Rick flair would definetly finish him with with backhands to the chest (TKO) or submit him with the figure 4 leg lock.


----------



## SunYun (Dec 24, 2006)

if i'm not mistaken, i think trigg said it's gonna be an american fighter


----------



## JWangSDC (Jul 10, 2006)

SunYun said:


> if i'm not mistaken, i think trigg said it's gonna be an american fighter



You are mistaken.


----------

